# Good Deal Or Way To Much!!!



## modtheworld44 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi Yall

I bought this from Govdeals and wanted to see how yall think I did.I paid $800.00+12.5%=$900.00.It cost me another $200.00+ for gas for both loads and I had about 1/4 tank of gas left after the second trip.The way I see it,there should be about 10+pounds of gold plated material by it's self and 2-3 pounds of fingers.I haven't done any calculations for silver and PGM's yet.Well I would be very thankful for any feed back yall might be able or willing to provide.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 16, 2015)

If your plan is to recover and refine, that seems like a high price to pay. If I saw an eBay auction for 10+ pounds of gold plated material and 2-3 pounds of fingers, I don't believe I'd bid $1,100.00. Sorry.  

Dave


----------



## GotTheBug (Mar 16, 2015)

If you want a return in the investment, ebay it. If you want a pretty expensive extraction and refining lesson, process it. I have yet to pay for any electronics that I've scrapped, and have certainly made up on the other end buying and building "stuff" to learn this art.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 16, 2015)

Looks like late 80's, early to mid 90's. Are all the boards displayed in the last photo? I can't see $1100 there. I can't see 10# of gold plated metal there. There are a lot of plastic DIPs but they are hard to process profitably. Maybe the DIPs can be an ebay item. I would probably break a few up and shoot a close up to show the gold inside them.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 16, 2015)

You already posted this information in a thread somewhere else but didn't give any answers to the questions asked and let the thread die. Do you feel you will get better answers because of a larger audience here.

You can't make a silk purse out of a sows ear.


----------



## GOLDbuyerCA (Mar 16, 2015)

My quick look shows 8 open racks, with floor brackets, / nice, / about 75 each hundreds of dollars if buy a new one. the plugs with hoods on the cable, are still in use, takes effort to strip out clean, the power supplies, are probably 50 of used parts alone, i am guessing you have 1,400 of used hardware, that is re sellable to those building radio equipment sites that need 19 inch racks new cost is about 6,000 with the support metal hardware, " i do radio systems installs, " quite expensive this stuff, not really gold refining stuff, though the green boards, i would value at 5 bucks each, with parts, so say another 300 and about 150 in gold value , after all your hard work, bottom line ? at least you got out there and took the risk. find a radio or computer guy ,, that needs racks. 
Cheers from Thomas in Vancouver Canada, oh yea, i have done loads like this, at least a dozen, " lots of hard work "


----------



## acpeacemaker (Mar 16, 2015)

If I wasn't reselling, I would be stripping everything down all the way to the copper on the transformers trying to get the money back out of it. Third from the last pic. The boards on the far right on the bottom. What are the 2x3 red rectangular squares? I can't really make them out.


----------



## shmandi (Mar 16, 2015)

Looks like relays to me.


----------



## modtheworld44 (Mar 16, 2015)

goldsilverpro said:


> Looks like late 80's, early to mid 90's. Are all the boards displayed in the last photo? I can't see $1100 there. I can't see 10# of gold plated metal there. There are a lot of plastic DIPs but they are hard to process profitably. Maybe the DIPs can be an ebay item. I would probably break a few up and shoot a close up to show the gold inside them.




goldsilverpro


Heres a few more pics.The years on the boards range from 89-94 and the system is from a 911 dispatch center,their old analog system.Their whole city is changing to fiber optics.I have harvested over a pound of the gold plated connectors from the analog units already and am working on pulling the pins from the cable connectors for my next pound or so.Don't forget to figure in all the scrap metal too.





GotTheBug said:


> If you want a return in the investment, ebay it. If you want a pretty expensive extraction and refining lesson, process it. I have yet to pay for any electronics that I've scrapped, and have certainly made up on the other end buying and building "stuff" to learn this art.



GotTheBug

This is not my first time with this type of material,3 years ago it would have been expensive for me because I was still in the red.Since that time I have minimized my costs to refine drastically and have moved into the black and doubled or tripled my money on every project I've bought.Trust me when I say "I know how important it is to study and put in the long hours needed to succeed in our art of refining". I don't care for Ebay when it comes to our category.I don't know all there is to know about what we do but it doesn't stop me from trying to learn it all.

Thank yall for taking the time to reply.



modtheworld44


----------



## silversaddle1 (Mar 16, 2015)

I don't see anywhere close to $1100.00 worth of scrap there. Sorry. And selling those racks used? They look like steel so good luck with that.


----------



## modtheworld44 (Mar 16, 2015)

silversaddle1 said:


> I don't see anywhere close to $1100.00 worth of scrap there. Sorry. And selling those racks used? They look like steel so good luck with that.



silversaddle1

You could be right,but I want know until the project is over.I do know that I've already made $197.14 on the lead batteries,aluminium,and brass that I've already taken to the scrap yard.Just from looking at the rest of the scrap metal I would say there's still enough to make another $300.00-400.00.So that would bring my total down to around $600.00 needing to be made.I only need 8 and 1/2 more pounds of material to cover the rest and start making profit.I have ran many telecom grade pins and never got anything less than 2-3grams per pound and some way better depending on size of the pins.I know that may sound delusional,but I promise I'm not.Thank you for your time and opinion on this matter,You have actually taught me allot over the years.



modtheworld44


----------



## macfixer01 (Mar 17, 2015)

I guess I'm in the minority, I think you'll do ok but maybe not a huge profit. The slot connectors on those backplanes are all full of gold plated pins. I see a lot of boards with edge fingers, I also see several boards there with gold plated coaxial (SMA?) connectors and cables attached, which often may have other good components on them. Hell if you wanted to you could just sell small lots of boards on Ebay and at least make your money back. There is only so much we can tell from photos though. I wouldn't worry about the total weight of gold-plated material so much unless your goal is just to sell it by the pound or something? As far as recovery you know one pound of real high grade scrap might yield as much as several pounds of mid or low grade scrap. Please do let us know how you did though, once it's all been processed.

macfixer01


----------



## kurtak (Mar 17, 2015)

macfixer01 said:


> I guess I'm in the minority, I think you'll do ok but maybe not a huge profit.
> 
> macfixer01



I am with macfixer on this one - I think you will do ok just nothing big (profit wise) for your time invested 

That said - personally I would not have paid that much - "maybe" $500 - $600 including pick up expence 

Kurt


----------



## necromancer (Mar 17, 2015)

i would have paid $250.00 max for that. but we are all different.

after you spend 40 hours removing everything that can be recovered for it's gold content you will see it in a different light.

knowing what a item is worth is a good idea before buying it.


----------



## JHS (Mar 18, 2015)

Jerry,
After seeing the posted pictures,you may work hard,but you will be in the green when you are done.I also see a lot of silver there.
I'll call you later today.
john
P.S. If all 11 deep cycle batteries charge you can get at least $50.00 each.That's $550.00 for batteries alone.


----------



## modtheworld44 (Mar 27, 2015)

Update for yall

I have made a total of $479.65 on my scrap so far and still got 50lbs of silverplated copper wire and around 15-20 pounds of solid copper to go.I ended up with 6 boxes of boards.I have 5+lbs of gold plated material so far and I haven't even started to scratch the surface.I was shooting for 2ozs of gold,but after further inspection of the boards it will be closer to 3ozs.I sure do like looking at the 21 fully gold plated bus bars that I found in the motorola ham radios...
I picked up another over priced lot of boards today,so running a little behind.I can't wait to get to the 24lbs of boards I got today though,there from old cash registers.I knew what they were when I first laid eyes on them,I remembered the pictures of them that I had seen right here....Thanks in advance for listening to my dribble.



modtheworld44


----------



## silversaddle1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Do you really expect to get 3 ounces of gold from that lot?


----------



## etack (Mar 28, 2015)

I hope not. He won't unless someone lost an eagle or two... Or three. 

I bought 100# of those boards today for $40.00. I din't set the price. I also have hundreds of pounds of the connectors that come off those boards and they run .70g-.90g# for the most part and one style 1.25g#. Good luck on breaking even. 

Eric


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 28, 2015)

No offense to Mod because he has a lot of enthusiasim. But he dosn't disclose the time he has involved with these project's or show any pictures of the final buttons he produces IMHO. 

You need to make more then minimum wage if you want to get ahead.


----------



## modtheworld44 (Mar 28, 2015)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> No offense to Mod because he has a lot of enthusiasim. But he dosn't disclose the time he has involved with these project's or show any pictures of the final buttons he produces IMHO.
> 
> You need to make more then minimum wage if you want to get ahead.



Barren Realms 007

No offense taken,the reason I don't post my pictures is because most of the time my tablet is dead and I'm unable to take the final product picture or I simply forget too.

I don't know about you,but I would rather make a salary than an hourly wage.If ten dollars an hour is good for you then great,but I would rather make more than that on average.Thanks in advance.



etack said:


> I hope not. He won't unless someone lost an eagle or two... Or three.
> 
> I bought 100# of those boards today for $40.00. I din't set the price. I also have hundreds of pounds of the connectors that come off those boards and they run .70g-.90g# for the most part and one style 1.25g#. Good luck on breaking even.
> 
> Eric



etack

No offense, but if that is all the gold that you got from telecom grade connectors then I would say you need to go back and find were you left the rest of your gold.



silversaddle1 said:


> Do you really expect to get 3 ounces of gold from that lot?



silversaddle1

No,I said it would be closer to 3ozs.I'm going to make another post for the boards I got yesterday,let's see how many grams you think I'll get from them.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## silversaddle1 (Mar 28, 2015)

Mod, don't get me wrong, I hope you get every bit of 3 ounces out of your scrap! Nobody here roots against another forum member. Post your results!


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 28, 2015)

silversaddle1 said:


> Mod, don't get me wrong, I hope you get every bit of 3 ounces out of your scrap! Nobody here roots against another forum member. Post your results!


Yep! I, too, hope to read that you achieve your expected goal, but let me give you a little (friendly) tip. Always set your sight a little below your calculated yields. That way you won't be disappointed when the results are not as you had hoped, and that is typically the end result. And, should the yield happen to be higher, it will come as a pleasant surprise, unlike the disappointment of coming up short. That's especially true if you deal with material where some of the value has been lost to wear, such as gold filled objects. 

When I was actively refining, gold that was returned to my customer was NEVER listed as actual weight. I did two things that assured that my customers never got the impression they were cheated. One of them was to use a small scale that I knew read a grain or two low. Actual weight was a little higher. The other was to round down the amount I printed on the label. So then, if the customer was to weigh his packet of returned gold shot and it was marked 2.32 ounces, he most likely discovered that what he got back was really 2.329 ounces, maybe even 2.33. My logic was that no one objects to receiving more than expected, but if you short a customer a grain, your credibility becomes suspect. 

My theory proved to be correct when, one day, one of my customers called me to tell me that the amount of gold he received exceeded the amount marked on the package. My response to him was to have a great day, and enjoy the small overage, as it was rightfully his. 

Harold


----------



## modtheworld44 (Apr 2, 2015)

Update for yall


I got a total of 1lb 8ozs of trimmed gold fingers from this lot,I run them today and dropped the gold out.I'll have the results tomorrow,looks promising to say the least.Heres some more boards and goodies from this lot,the bars from these boards weigh 9.4ozs.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## modtheworld44 (Apr 3, 2015)

Update for all

I got 3.7grams from the gold fingers,which is pretty good considering that most of them were the kind with large gaps between the fingers.If you go back to the picture of the boards on my tail gate and click it to enlarge you'll see what I mean.Let me know if that's low by yalls standards.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## glorycloud (Apr 6, 2015)

3.7 grams of gold from a pound and a half of fingers is a very nice yield - 2.46 grams per pound!
I would be happy with that result all day long!! 8)


----------



## etack (Apr 6, 2015)

modtheworld44 said:


> I don't know about you,but I would rather make a salary than an hourly wage.If ten dollars an hour is good for you then great,but I would rather make more than that on average.Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well if you feel like buying any I have about 200# I will sell to you. I get a lot of scrap. I test it and I decide to run it or not.

Eric


----------



## bswartzwelder (Apr 9, 2015)

Looks like you'll be busy for quite a while. Good luck. Did you mention where the auction was?


----------



## Mcnew32(Ag) (Apr 9, 2015)

Looks like a decent lot but i agree with everyone else on this one. Just the labor alone would have cost you that much in breaking down everything. Plus the cost of chemicals, electricity and other small factors. When you pay for stuff like that you have to include additional costs like that.


----------



## Long Shot (Apr 9, 2015)

I like Harold's response -give em' a little more and they will be happy, cheat em' by a dime and they will be your worst enemy or bad advertisement. Wise words.


----------

